# It's now the day



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It’s now December 25 in Europe and the East Coast of the USA. So, MERRY CHRISTMAS to all! To those not of the Christian persuasion, HAPPY HOLIDAYS! Either way, I hope you and yours are having a great holiday season.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

KenOC said:


> It's now December 25 in Europe and the East Coast of the USA. So, MERRY CHRISTMAS to all! To those not of the Christian persuasion, HAPPY HOLIDAYS! Either way, I hope you and yours are having a great holiday season.


May I second these comments with seasons greetings to all


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Too each and all.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

......................................................................


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

KenOC said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS to all! To those not of the Christian persuasion, HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


I'm not a Christian, but I still name it for what it is: Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy Christmas to everyone!

I am a Christian so this time for me and my family is very special.

Good wishes to everyone of whatever persuasion at this time of year!

Thanks to everyone for some most stimulating discussions on TC.

I know I just posted it elsewhere but worth a repeat. My favourite Christmas song!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my faves (love her voice):


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Happy Christmas - joy and peace to all of you! 
*










*Castle Howard near York*

*Sussex Carol, the choir of King's College Cambridge*:


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Happy Christmas to all!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks, Ken!

And a Merry Christmas to all here!

And thanks for being so welcoming to myself and a few other cyber-refugees these past few months.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

Seasons Greetings to all.

My favourite Christmas song -


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Best wishes to all my new cyberfriends with thanks for the welcome to us 'zon refugees!

I'm not one for Christmas music generally but have a soft spot for this:






and indeed this:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Happy Christmas, indeed!






....


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh, Alfred...what were you thinking? It's not Christmas here without this glorious, melodious, harmonious masterwork:
Holst- In the Bleak Midwinter

Merry Christmas, or Happy Christmas, to all!


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Peace, health, and happiness to all!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Seasons Greetings!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm a card-carrying non-believer but each to his own and seasons greetings to all and a guid new year from Sconnie Botland.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

And Season's Greetings--Soltice, Hanukkah, Christmas, Kwanzaa, New Year's--to all from Nova Caesarea. 'Tis the time of year for Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff to be savored.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> And Season's Greetings--Soltice, Hanukkah, Christmas, New Year's--to all from Nova Caesarea. 'Tis the time of year for Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff to be savored.


And to you Jersey Boy!:tiphat:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all and to all some good sounds. :trp:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Joyeux Noël!


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Merry Christmas to everyone! May you all be blessed.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Biffo said:


> Seasons Greetings to all.
> 
> My favourite Christmas song -


This is beautiful in French and the images with the falling snow are wonderful. Thank you very much for posting, Biffo, and I wish you a very Happy Christmas Season.


----------

